# favourite dogs



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

hey all i was wondering everyones favourite breed of dogs mine would have to be a mixup between a staffy and a labradour and aslso wats ur favourite crossbreeds


----------



## craig.a.c (May 16, 2007)

Rotties. 
Just stunning, beautiful dogs.


----------



## morgs202 (May 16, 2007)

Love rotties and mastiffs. Boxers are great as well. Favourite cross would be rottie x mastiff, which is what I have.


----------



## militant_vixen (May 16, 2007)

Rotties and Mastiffs for me as well


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

Malamute, German Shepard, Border Collie and Pomeranians


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

hot dogs


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

yer rottweilers r nice, rottie x mastiff that'll be interesting


----------



## Mystery (May 16, 2007)

French Bulldogs - cross breeds is a hard one there are so many. I do like the big Mastiff x Dane type dogs.


----------



## morgs202 (May 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> hot dogs


 
Used to like them too untill I was hospitalised by a particularly evil sausage...


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

french bulldogs? i got an aussie bullie, love her 2 bits


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

malamute?? doing a google search rite now oh their like huskies


----------



## Vat69 (May 16, 2007)

I'm a staffyX and/or random mutt from the RSPCA fan myself. I'm not sure that I could ever bring myself to buy a purebred dog.
I used to like Great Danes until I lived with one. Never again


----------



## da_donkey (May 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> hot dogs


 
Is that "hot dogs" the food or "Hot dogs" off big brother:lol: 

Donk


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

lol hot dogs the food


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 16, 2007)

Great Danes!!!! Though they need alot of training, they are very loyal.

And of course my fiances highly intelligent punk poodle geanie, believe it or not, she is an awesome guard dog and has one of the funniest personalities i have come accross.


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

thats a very colourfull dog u have their ozzy python lol


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

Malamute is like a Husky, except nicer looking i think. I still love the mutts though. Every dog ive had has been a purebred, my parents owned a Jack Russell X Foxie a few ago, he was pretty awesome. As long as theyre a nice looking dog, fairly obediant, and have some character about them, i love em!


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 16, 2007)

the missus until recently was a creative groomer. my poodle has had many colourings, a giant puzzle, chequered flag for indy. i'm glad i finally have a white dog again


----------



## da_donkey (May 16, 2007)

Hornets favourite dogs............


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

I love most dog breeds, except for toy breeds.


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

im thinkin about gettin a labrdour x staffy this afternoon ill post pics if i do wich i probly will lol


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

lol donk, malamutes are used out western queensland to protect sheep from dog attack


----------



## urodacus_au (May 16, 2007)

I like dogs, but dogs dont like me. Its gotta be the hair or the beard, last one to chew on me was a staffy, and before that a rottweiler bitch. This is only recent too, never had any issues before, i used to have a 60 something KG Rotti!

Go the Rottis and Mastiffs pure, and Mastiff mongrels.


----------



## Auzlizardking (May 16, 2007)

Bluey


----------



## kahn_10 (May 16, 2007)

bull mastiff x neopoliton


----------



## Mystery (May 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> french bulldogs? i got an aussie bullie, love her 2 bits



I love the Aussies - they have a similar temperament to the Frenchies.


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (May 16, 2007)

Go the Blubbery Slobbery Adorable NEWFOUNDLAND!!!


----------



## Troy 1000 (May 16, 2007)

Staffies all the way


----------



## Nappy (May 16, 2007)

I've got a Boxer X Lab. Great dog. Bit funny lookin but that's why we love him!
Been thinking about getting an English Mastiff to keep him company.


----------



## ScardyKate (May 16, 2007)

Golden Retrievers are the best - can put them with any kids and no probs - unless they class death by licking an issue??????? Got a German Shepherd as well - she's pretty soft - but look out if you get on her wrong side!


----------



## oxyranus (May 16, 2007)

doberman or rottie.


----------



## ScardyKate (May 16, 2007)

These are my babies!


----------



## dragozz (May 16, 2007)

English Cocker Spaniels, Dobermans and Great Danes are on my top 3 list


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

ScardyKate, your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## ScardyKate (May 16, 2007)

Thanks nickamon - they're both about 5 years old - and the best pal's you could have! My partner works a lot of night shift - so having the German Shepherd around makes me feel a little safer! She's happy if someone comes through the back door - but if you come in uninvited LOOK OUT!


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

My Shepherd makes me feel safe too. So did my Border Collie. A (comparatively) little girl with a massive bark, oh how she frightened anyone who dared come to the door. 

My Shepherd doesn't even have to bark. He's tall, even for a male, and people tend to be afraid of him on sight, which is useful.


----------



## jessop (May 16, 2007)

Irish wolfhounds ROCK! (such gentle giants)
i also like Dalmatians, Whippets, Weimaraners and Rhodesian Ridgebacks...


----------



## scotchbo (May 16, 2007)

Mine is Staffy's and Bull Mastiff's


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 16, 2007)

I have a rottweiler, but my main love for dog's are Bull Mastiff's. Big Chunky thick dogs they re awesome


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 16, 2007)

this is my baby Jenna! shes a pure boxer!

shes sooooo goofy! we love her to bits!

want to get her a friend in a year or so when she settles down.... (like shes ever gonna settle!!)

tossing up a bull mastiff, doberman or another boxer.....

sorry about all the pics!  just love showing her off! hehehe


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

the last pic is awsome, very cute doggie


----------



## koubee (May 16, 2007)

i really like Kelpies but i came across this dog on the net the other day, anyone know what type he is?:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bulla_iia (May 16, 2007)

OMG, thats my dog, I lost him last week...............Oh you will be rewarded FIDO is home at last


----------



## monix (May 16, 2007)

^^^^Susie Lockheed owns Sam, a pedigreed Chinese crested, and three-time champion of the Ugliest Dog Competition. 

http://irish.typepad.com/irisheyes/2005/08/sam_the_ugliest.html

my fav is also kelpie.. and border collie.

the smartest dog i have ever known was a short haird border collie x kelpie.. RIP flo-jo


----------



## foxysnake (May 16, 2007)

Love the mastiffs, bull-arabs and bandogs. My 2 dogs are bull mastiff x bull arab, greatest natures and kinda chunky. I love bigger dogs, can't say I tolerate mini breeds much especially dislike the fluffy ones that look like ewoks. I like my dogs generally big.


----------



## expansa1 (May 16, 2007)

This is our new adorable little puppy we found in King's Cross while we were in Sydney for the expo! He was just toooo cute so we had to adopt him! Sweet little adorable puppy.


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

ye gods, its evil


----------



## celticson (May 16, 2007)

As you can tell by my avatar me and my wife have a couple of brindle bullmastiffs and i wouldn't have anything else


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 16, 2007)

It'd hae to be Bull Mastiff's or Malamutes for me.


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

expansa kill it before it kills you lol


----------



## morgs202 (May 16, 2007)

Just though t I'd post a pic or two of my Rottie x Mastiff Roxy.


----------



## morgs202 (May 16, 2007)

except it didn't seem to work...


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

would of been a great pic to see aswell


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

this is my new staffy x lab his name is busta


----------



## Moonfox (May 16, 2007)

Malamutes, hands down. Mine is very smart, very loyal and such a sweety.


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2007)

Ive got to go the Bandog. Heres mine.


----------



## foxysnake (May 16, 2007)

So love the bandog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

earthling ur dog looks tuff is he a good guard dog


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2007)

They are great dogs. Testing, but with good training can do wonders. Guard dog second to none.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (May 16, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Malamute, German Shepard, Border Collie and Pomeranians


 
beat me to it


----------



## Camo (May 16, 2007)

Staffy's all the way. I have seen heaps and heaps of dogs but none compare (IMO) to staffy's. I also like labador's.

Cameron


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

my next dog is a mix up between a bandog a bull mastiff and a malamute lol hard choice aye busta needs a freind lol


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2007)

The first, thats his smile for Ya. Big smiles.

The second is showing his tough side...socialisation does wonders.


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

love the smiley pic


----------



## vinspa (May 17, 2007)

Douge de bordeux and boxers even though we own border collies and a staffie!!!


----------



## nickamon (May 17, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> This is our new adorable little puppy we found in King's Cross while we were in Sydney for the expo! He was just toooo cute so we had to adopt him! Sweet little adorable puppy.


 
:lol: Ah, the crazed chihuahua pic, an old one but a good one. But now I see it up close, I have to say:

Somebody give that dog some bones to chew! The tartar build-up! It's horrible!


----------



## dmx69errulz (May 17, 2007)

staffys


----------



## noidea (May 17, 2007)

Definatley the english Staffy my hubby and i used to breed them when we were in brisbane, but I dont like the brindle we have a red male white bitch and a pied bitch so loyal and great with kids, just big attention seekers though. Not really into mixed breeds but if i had to choose it would be some sorta puff ball much to my hubbys disgust. (he Doesn't like lil dogs got bitten when he was a kid)


----------



## peacefulisis (May 17, 2007)

blueheelers very loyal and great with the family


----------



## Jozz (May 17, 2007)

*Boarder collie x Kelpie*

They are the most obedient dogs in the world by far!!! The first one is Jed - he is 8yrs and is the best dog ever! He just seems to know what you want him to do. The second is our new boy Buddy (not the best photo). He is chocolate brown, about 5 mths and turning out to be just as good as Jed. They are both boarder collie x kelpie. I have always picked the quite, stand-offish pups out of the litter, and they turn out great!


----------



## nvenm8 (May 17, 2007)

Isn't this the prettiest dog that you ever saw? He is our one eyed Bandog.


----------



## iceman (May 17, 2007)

great danes r my favourite breed of dog


----------



## staffsrule (May 17, 2007)

Definatley the English Staffy. I will try and attatch a pic of one of my boys.


----------



## grimbeny (May 17, 2007)

Dogs are eww.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 17, 2007)

German Shepherds, Akiras, Dachshunds, Labs and Golden Retrievers =)


----------



## Tsidasa (May 17, 2007)

Jozz said:


> They are the most obedient dogs in the world by far!!! The first one is Jed - he is 8yrs and is the best dog ever! He just seems to know what you want him to do. The second is our new boy Buddy (not the best photo). He is chocolate brown, about 5 mths and turning out to be just as good as Jed. They are both boarder collie x kelpie. I have always picked the quite, stand-offish pups out of the litter, and they turn out great!



Buddy is adorable =D I want to squeeze him  Jed is also cute and handsome and distinguished, there's just something about a sweet wittle puppy though.


----------



## dmx69errulz (May 17, 2007)

pic of my staffy not that great its with camera phone and she was just under 1 year


----------



## koubee (May 17, 2007)

this is my kelpie, Scooby and my bichon X, Daisy.
Can't find a pic of my other dog


----------



## Jozz (May 17, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> Buddy is adorable =D I want to squeeze him  Jed is also cute and handsome and distinguished, there's just something about a sweet wittle puppy though.


 
Thanks, we love them to death! I'm lucky, cause they get to come to work with me, and spend all day cruising around the vineyard in the back of the ute. They love it!


----------



## reece89 (May 17, 2007)

nice dogs everyone


----------



## Matty.B (May 17, 2007)

Dobermans, but i have a bull mastive cross ridge back cross German shepherd and there’s a bit of rottie in the genes to.


----------



## freerider (May 17, 2007)

Here is my Black Pedigree German Shepard
She is only 5 months in the photo and is really obediant and well trained...
She is becoming a really big dog...


----------



## Tsidasa (May 17, 2007)

freerider said:


> Here is my Black Pedigree German Shepard
> She is only 5 months in the photo and is really obediant and well trained...
> She is becoming a really big dog...


OMG she is BEAUTIFUL, i love her face, i'll have to post a puppy pic of my bimbo german shepherd Lucie


----------



## nickamon (May 17, 2007)

freerider said:


> Here is my Black Pedigree German Shepard
> She is only 5 months in the photo and is really obediant and well trained...
> She is becoming a really big dog...


 
Aaawww, she's so beautiful!


----------



## nickamon (May 17, 2007)

This is my darling boy:


----------



## Tsidasa (May 17, 2007)

just gotta love those shepherds


----------



## nickamon (May 17, 2007)

Indeed!


----------



## freerider (May 17, 2007)

Ah hes gorgeous..
Yeah I love nothing more than german shepards (even if they do lose a ridiculous amount of hair)


----------



## nickamon (May 17, 2007)

freerider said:


> Ah hes gorgeous..
> Yeah I love nothing more than german shepards (even if they do lose a ridiculous amount of hair)


 
Thank you. I can't stop admiring your black Sheppy, soooo cute!  

I so hear you about the hair. There are always fur tumbleweeds at my place.  

One of the reasons why my boy's previous owners gave him away was because, OMG, get this - he was losing fur _in the house_! Oh noes, can't have that! :?


----------



## freerider (Jun 22, 2007)

Old thread I know but had to post this pic I took of my two German Shepards last night
aaawwww so cute..


----------



## nickamon (Jun 22, 2007)

freerider said:


> Old thread I know but had to post this pic I took of my two German Shepards last night
> aaawwww so cute..


 
I want to pat your dogs, they look so adorable.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 22, 2007)

haha they're adorable =D i love german shepherds =D


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 22, 2007)

English bully x heeler..


----------



## Miss B (Jun 22, 2007)

My all-time favourite breed is Dobermanns, preferably black and tan with a docked tail. I also love Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and Siberian Huskies, but of course I am biased :lol:

Other breeds I'd love to own include Chinese Cresteds, Poodles (standards, not mini or toy), Weimeraners.

My two boys are purebred Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. Malibu is the blenheim one (brown and white) and Monty is ruby (brown). They are two years old, but unrelated. The Siberian Husky belongs to my boyfriend, he is purebred, his name is Kataan and he is almost seven. We plan to breed from him.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 22, 2007)

reece89 said:


> malamute?? doing a google search rite now oh their like huskies



yeah but 2 times the size and fluffier big buetifull dogs.
I love malamute, bullmastiffs, dingos and Siberian husky's like my pure bred siberian husky Nitro 8 months old.


----------



## Heapy22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Bull Terriers

This is Outlaw


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 22, 2007)

haha outlaw! =D i love him =D


----------



## Rhi (Jun 22, 2007)

my staffy was the best but i had to get rid of him... had no room


----------



## Colin (Jun 22, 2007)

Large dog - definitely Rottweilers
Small dog - definitely Jack Russells


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 22, 2007)

heres my fox terrier bandit, and the dog in background is a kelpieXDachshund.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 22, 2007)

Dobermans, german shorthaired pointers, and siberian huskies


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 22, 2007)

My favourite - golden retrievers. I've had many dogs and loved them all but IMO you can't get a better looking, more loyal dog than a retriever. 
Annie as an adult.






and as a puppy


----------



## Miss B (Jun 22, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> the dog in background is a kelpieXDachshund.


 
Holy crap, how do a Kelpie and a Dachsund ... you know ... do it? :shock: :lol:


----------



## jas468 (Jun 22, 2007)

Mastiff with ridgeback


----------



## noidea (Jun 22, 2007)

this is bella, in her winter woolies


----------



## stringbean (Jun 22, 2007)

*.*

this was my dog max at 7 weeks old
a king charles cavalier (it sounds realy poncy) i am convinced he has ADHD and is always dirty


----------



## Bryony (Jun 22, 2007)

I love the random mixed mutts  just like my boy jack

But pure breeds? burnese mountain dog (sp?) or rotties 
When it comes to dogs....the bigger the better


----------



## viridis (Jun 22, 2007)

Bull Arabs, bandogs, catahulas and danes.

Earthlig who did you buy your bandog from?

Have you seen the ones from ''trueblue neos and bandogs''. The are a bit of a twist on the traditional neo x pitty.

She uses Neo x am staff x wait for it............................ french bulldogs! That was a supprise


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 22, 2007)

Newfoundland or Doberman.


----------



## Mork (Jun 22, 2007)

my kelpie cross


----------



## Kitah (Jun 22, 2007)

Favourite breeds.. lesse.. siberian husky, labrador retriever, golden retriever, flat coated retriever, border collie, german shephard.

In about february-march next year I plan on getting a puppy; probably a golden retriever. gorgeous dogs


----------



## Littlebullydog (Jun 22, 2007)

My favourite dog breeds are Bullbreeds by far, however I do like most dogs except SWF (small white fluffies) my guys eat these guys for breakfast

Neapolitan Mastiffs


 



Bulldogs





 

 



Dogue de Bordeaux


 

 

 

 



And my CatDog Mr Whippy the Whippet


----------



## Mase (Jun 22, 2007)

I bred a couple of show winning Pitbulls when they we legal


----------



## Rocket (Jun 22, 2007)

Matt, we all know how much Jenna loves me!!!!

My favourite breed would have to be Pure Beagles!!!!!


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Holy crap, how do a Kelpie and a Dachsund ... you know ... do it? :shock: :lol:



im sorry to say Miss B, i wasn't present at the conception :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 23, 2007)

my faves would be kelpies & border collies, and most crosses of them 

it all depends on whats at the pound tho
i never choose a dog, they choose me


----------



## Midol (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't agree with any cross breeding of dogs 

Favourite breed are the siberian huskies.


----------



## Midol (Jun 23, 2007)

hornet said:


> lol donk, malamutes are used out western queensland to protect sheep from dog attack



You've got your breeds wrong.

Maremmas are used to protect sheep.

Stick Malamutes in with sheep and you'll loose a few. Spitz breeds have HUGE prey drives.

Malamutes are also dumber than Huskies.


----------



## choppy (Jun 23, 2007)

Ozzie Python said:


> Great Danes!!!! Though they need alot of training, they are very loyal.
> 
> And of course my fiances highly intelligent punk poodle geanie, believe it or not, she is an awesome guard dog and has one of the funniest personalities i have come accross.


LMAO, we have 2 toy poodles and they rock!! that is a classic. My brother has had them for ages and I always called him "gay", cause I had my big tough mastiffs, but when the wife got one I was hooked, they are really smart and have great personalities...unlike a lot of people I deal with.


----------



## jimbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Hungarian Vizslas and Whippets are my favourite dogs. Staffies are great too.


----------



## Miss B (Jun 23, 2007)

Midol said:


> Malamutes are also dumber than Huskies.


 
Agreed. Malamutes are like Huskies except bigger, dumber, and goofier looking :lol:

Not a fan of the Malamutes myself, much prefer Huskies (but again, I'm biased!)


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Jun 23, 2007)

dingo


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 23, 2007)

Huskies are exstremely intelegent dogs there not dumb! there just very clumbsy dogs, but very smart. depends on the owner if you don't teach it anything of corse it will be dumb and disobedient, train them and they will do anything you want them to. Very quick learners too.
and gorgouse.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 23, 2007)

you pay for what you get basicly I payed $1000 for mine yes at first he was a little **** disobade me and mad my life hell, only would listern to boys, but now he has been taught by me too and I show domenance he is obediant and monie well spent I say, I am looking into buying a girl for him for future breeding.


----------



## albino (Jun 23, 2007)

i have a whippet, "santa's little helper" we call him 'lipstick'


----------



## Midol (Jun 23, 2007)

Pythons Rule said:


> you pay for what you get basicly I payed $1000 for mine yes at first he was a little **** disobade me and mad my life hell, only would listern to boys, but now he has been taught by me too and I show domenance he is obediant and monie well spent I say, I am looking into buying a girl for him for future breeding.



What genetic testitng have you carried out and is it a pedigree main register dog?


----------



## Miss B (Jun 23, 2007)

Kataan (my partner's pedigree Husky) is neither clumsy or dumb, he is also very well trained and obedient. You do have to be very firm with them, particularly big strong male dogs. They are extremely intelligent dogs but have very strong instincts, so they are not a breed for someone who is not willing to put in a bit of time and effort. And yeah, you get what you paid for. Kataan was $800 - and that was almost seven years ago! These days, even decent pet-quality desexed puppies on Limited Register will set you back $600+. Once we move into our new house (which we plan to start building later this year) we'll be searching for a pedigree female so Kataan can be a daddy . We can't wait  

A couple more pics of the beautiful boy:


----------



## Midol (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah my boy is certainly not clumsy - they should definitely not be clumsy.

All the obedience in the world won't get you an off leash friendly Husky though. All they want to do is run... and run further.

My boy is trained as far as I need him to be. He won't win an obedience comp but he does what I need him to.


----------



## Miss B (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, off-leash: it just ain't gonna happen! I did see a lady walking around my neighbourhood one time with a Husky off the leash... I was pretty surprised, although the Husky was _very_ old and fat.

Got any pics of your boy Midol?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 23, 2007)

rotties,pitbulls and staffys


----------



## Midol (Jun 23, 2007)

Bad quality (camera phone).

This is where he sleeps - I need to crate train him though and he chose this spot:






and him chilling





I'll get some better shots tomorrow.

He is about 11 months

Till about 4 months Axle was fine off leash but after that he'd take off. If someone lets him out of the door now I have to cross country it for about 4 hours (we live semi rural) to get him back.


----------



## Miss B (Jun 23, 2007)

Aww he's lovely Midol. They're such gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Cristina (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a Bishon Frise and a Rottie..


----------



## reece89 (Jun 24, 2007)

nice doggies everyone


----------



## Chappy (Mar 27, 2008)

Dont mean to dig up an old thread but i wanted to show some Pics of my 3 yo German Shepard Bronson  He was a Police dog reject who didnt make it through the last stage of their training as he wasnt aggresive enough !!!! :lol: He is just an awesome dog and as gentle as little pussy cat providing you dont jump the fence or enter the house not via the front door!!!!
Here he is anyway.


----------



## kirstys (Mar 27, 2008)

malamutes


----------



## Minka (Mar 27, 2008)

Dobermans and Rottis (Pure)


----------



## alex_c (Mar 27, 2008)

staffies,mastiffs etc my number 1 would be bull mastiff x dane x ridgeback great dogs my dads old one used to get up to 70kmh no problems when hunting.unfortunately i only have one which is most likely related to him but has other things mixed in still a good dog though.


----------



## missllama (Mar 27, 2008)

Alaskan mal.
Husky
German sheps
boarder colls.
Staffy
beagle
labs

and the best is my lil mut who is a jack russle x foxy x somethin scottish he is beautiful and bonkers


----------



## ogg666 (Mar 27, 2008)

German Shepherd


----------



## sassy (Mar 27, 2008)

*these ones*

German Shepherds
Malamutes & Huskies 

Small terriers have also always been excellent pets for me ie Foxies JackRussels or terrier x


----------



## sassy (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh and the cat with the personality disorder, she really DOES think she's a dog, even eats dog food :S


----------



## mrboajangles (Mar 27, 2008)

Sighthounds. In particular greyhounds and whippets.
Our pair buck and duncan


----------



## Lesa (Mar 27, 2008)

Mastiffs, Ridgebacks and Labs


----------



## cuddlykylie (Mar 27, 2008)

my dogs, 4 year old malamute kujo, and 1.5 year old chihuahua charlotte, we also have a 4 year old golden retriver and a 5 month old chihuahua cross jack russel but i cant find pics of them


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 27, 2008)

mine would have to be huskys/ german shepards.

but since i have 2 borders collies i will have to say them.

i have 2 beautiful girls cindy (black & white) and millie (caramel & white) they are so happy and friendly. millie always comes to greet me when i come home

first photo cindy, 2nd millie, 3rd millie as puppy


----------



## sassy (Mar 27, 2008)

They are beautiful mrbojangles... especially the grey one!

I have always wanted one but was steered away from them because of the strong prey drive.


----------



## snakes01 (Mar 27, 2008)

mine are staffies i think they are awsome


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 27, 2008)

Well im going to be unpopular here arent i. I love that other people love dogs but i cant stand them. I have tried twice but they just ****** me to tears. My wife has a foxy cross and its a real sook and she wanted another dog, i eventually agreed as long as it was a bit more manly so we got a Bluey x collie x dingo. I have never felt such hatred before i just want to ring its neck, but of course i cant and now im stuck with it.......Kill me now ,end it quickly....


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 27, 2008)

There are so many great dogs out there, who can choose?! We've had 2 rotties, so I guess they count as the favourite, but our little mongrel (a.k.a. designer dog) x shih tzu is a great little guy. All of our dogs have been 'free to good home' or from a pound.


----------



## mrboajangles (Mar 27, 2008)

sassy said:


> They are beautiful mrbojangles... especially the grey one!
> 
> I have always wanted one but was steered away from them because of the strong prey drive.



The grey one is an ex racing greyhound, we adopted him late last year. I have had a fair few dogs and he is by far the most affectionate dog we have owned. He is not suitable to have with cats but about 50% of the greyhounds tested are suitable. And most are suitable with small dogs. Click on my signature if you want more info. We will definatly be adopting another one in the future as alot get put down after they retire racing.


----------



## s_vivo (Mar 27, 2008)

Gotta be Black Labs, how could you not love this little fella.


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 27, 2008)

s_vivo said:


> Gotta be Black Labs, how could you not love this little fella.



omg what a cutie 
black labies are so gorgeous


----------



## venus (Mar 27, 2008)

So many choices...lol

Would have to be Staffies and Amstaffs, great family dogs, awesome temperaments.

And Bull Mastiffs, because one day I will have one. 


Currently have a 2yo Staffy and an older staffy x beagle x something lol(he was a rescue).


Labs & Retrievers are also great dogs.


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 27, 2008)

Too many favs, but my top 4 would have to be APBT, Rottweiler, Staffy and the Dobermans
Earthling your dog Is gorgeous!


----------



## Ricko (Mar 27, 2008)

hey Zdogs any chance of more pics of that dog in your avater?


----------



## arielle (Mar 27, 2008)

staffy or kelpie. Favourite x breed would be staffy x kelpie


----------



## kakariki (Mar 27, 2008)

This is my favourite dog, Aragorn. He is Great Dane X Mastiff. He is a big dog with great muscle & very protective. A big softie with his family though. I love this cross! Very close is G Shepherd. I don't like the hair Sheps drop everywhere but I do like the intelligence they have.


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 27, 2008)

Ricko said:


> hey Zdogs any chance of more pics of that dog in your avater?



Sure


----------



## Miss B (Mar 27, 2008)

Zdogs, your boy is gorgeous.


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank You Miss B


----------



## Minka (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful Dogs ZDogs, that male is stunning!


----------



## missllama (Mar 27, 2008)

heres my pup...
he has a catdog toy that he gets it on with all day its pretty disturbing but funny lol as u can see in the last photo


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 27, 2008)

He's a real cutie, Missllamathuen!!!!! especially love the third pic!!!!
For me, ya can't go past the Border Collie, although, I have a ShepherdxEnglish Mastiff, and he's a gorgeous, soft gentle giant, and fantastic with kids. (He looks macho, but is scared of old ladies and thunderstorms!!!!) but he's my baby and I woldn't swap him for anything, no matter what my family offers me for him!!!!!


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 28, 2008)

I love Pitt bulls,German Shepard's, Rottie's, Doberman's, Ridgeback's, Shar-pei's, Great Dane's,Bull Mastiff's aswell as a few others.

I have a Shar-pei , a Chinese fighting dog. He is the most beautiful and tame dog, but he is very protective. A few months ago, he was out the front of my house taking a leak when this other dog tried to attack him, and strait away he had the dog on its *** weeping while he was barking at it. And then the following night we had 4 kids try to break into my house and strait away the dog was there going off his nut, and he chased them off out of my street.

As long as you keep them people friendly and keep them in line (making sure your whole family is higher in the pack then they are) they will be perfect.

Don't under estimate how strong these dogs really are.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Mar 28, 2008)

Heres my dog.  She was protecting the house here. 




And this was just after she worked out she can't bury her bone in the bricks.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry about the huge pics. :shock:


----------



## Szepp (Mar 28, 2008)

English Bull Terrier are by far my fave dogs, absolutely the most handsome breed imo, and really comical and funny personalities. Although i also like Rhodesian Ridge Backs. Maybe a cross between the 2 would be good? A Rhodesian Bull Terrier or an English Ridge Back hehe


----------



## missllama (Mar 28, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> He's a real cutie, Missllamathuen!!!!! especially love the third pic!!!!
> For me, ya can't go past the Border Collie, although, I have a ShepherdxEnglish Mastiff, and he's a gorgeous, soft gentle giant, and fantastic with kids. (He looks macho, but is scared of old ladies and thunderstorms!!!!) but he's my baby and I woldn't swap him for anything, no matter what my family offers me for him!!!!!


 

haha thankyou he is such a little nutter
mr spike is that ur dog? he is gorgeous! such a funny cute little face on it!


----------



## sezza (Mar 28, 2008)

oh yay I love picture threads like this!! 

My very lady-like manly kelpie x cattle - Bobby






My Angel Border x Aust. Shep - Nara






My Mums Maltese - Bosch






My Old Foxie - Alex






My Brothers Rotty - Bella - playing with our cat Milo






Yay! I love dogs!


----------



## ishka (Mar 28, 2008)

My faves... (in no particular order)

*Boston Terriers
*Great Danes
*Neapolitan Mastiffs (though unfortunately alot of them are unsound)
*Dogue De Brdeauxs (same as above)
*Afghan Hounds


----------



## koubee (Mar 28, 2008)

Blue Heeler would have to be my favorite closely followed by a Kelpie.


----------



## iGotHerps (Mar 28, 2008)

Ive got a real soft for Border Collies. Ive had them all my life. Heres my girl, shes looking a bit old now.


----------



## Chappy (Mar 28, 2008)

Well i found a better Pic of Bronson my Shepard i just love it!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 28, 2008)

English Staffy for sure  

Although I would love a Pug or French Bulldog


----------



## dintony (Mar 28, 2008)

Easy.....


----------



## Dmoore (Mar 28, 2008)

definately staffies there always so excited


----------



## Carcass (Mar 28, 2008)

All dogs are great, I have been a dog trainer for ten years and in that time have come across all types of dogs, purebred & cross, good & bad. My favorite breed is the Belgian Malinois, I own two of them. They are not that popular in oz yet but the armed forces & police in the U.S. & Europe swear by them.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey All, 

I love German Shepards and Pit Bull Terriers. My Jakey passed away last year and my enforcer the Amereican Pit Bull Terrier is still roaming the yard. Ok, some people hate pit bulls, i just think they are uneducated on the breed. It's a shame we not allowed to have them any more. Here's mine:

My shepard that passed away November of last year aged 15





My security guard, as you can see he just finished dinner


----------



## Chappy (Mar 28, 2008)

Carcass said:


> All dogs are great, I have been a dog trainer for ten years and in that time have come across all types of dogs, purebred & cross, good & bad. My favorite breed is the Belgian Malinois, I own two of them. They are not that popular in oz yet but the armed forces & police in the U.S. & Europe swear by them.


Any Pics of these dogs Carcass??


----------



## kaderjar (Mar 29, 2008)

i used to have a rottie. best dog ever. defiantly worth investing in


----------



## kittyg (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a gorgeous Golden R boy, 10months old now and a mini schnauzer who's 9 years. I'm a dog groomer so I love 'most' breeds of dogs.. I've seen way too many gorgeous dog breeds but bad owners that have either treated them awefully or spoilt them and made their dogs obsessive. We can all talk about amazing dog breeds and their are plenty, but it's about the owners too


----------



## venus (Mar 29, 2008)

This is my Staffy, she is 2, and as you can see, she is a real killer........of toys lol


----------



## janedoe (Mar 29, 2008)

love my staffy cross chihauhau verry cute has the face of a big dog just not the size best ever kids dog.


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 29, 2008)

I absolutly love english staffys my last one rocky was stolen and i havn't seen him since :cry:.
I'm lookin at getting a english mastiff, want something bigger this time but ill have to get two to breed and get bak the money i shell out on them....average price is around $2000 each

Cheers,
matt


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 29, 2008)

janedoe said:


> love my staffy cross chihauhau verry cute has the face of a big dog just not the size best ever kids dog.


man thats sick


----------



## dezza09 (Mar 29, 2008)

cma_369 said:


> I'm lookin at getting a english mastiff,



I saw one of those the other day, very beautiful dog.


----------



## venus (Mar 29, 2008)

janedoe said:


> love my staffy cross chihauhau verry cute has the face of a big dog just not the size best ever kids dog.




Holy cow, why on earth would you cross a chih with a staffy? :shock:


Thats so wrong.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 29, 2008)

Greyhounds, greyhounds and..............................yep greyhounds.


----------



## janedoe (Mar 31, 2008)

well i got the dad he was staffy corss chihauhau and not much bigger than my chihauhau the mum i think the dads 1/3 staffy .


----------



## janedoe (Mar 31, 2008)

staffy cross chihauhau.


----------



## mandie (Mar 31, 2008)

Cresties For me!!!


----------



## Minka (Mar 31, 2008)

Janedoe its spelled Chihuahua


----------



## Miss B (Mar 31, 2008)

mandie said:


> Cresties For me!!!


 
I love your dog 

I wanted a crestie but ended up getting a spaniel instead.


----------



## mandie (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep, we love them too, we have a hairless boy and a powderpuff girl ,they are due to have pups in a day or so, I can't wait!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Miss B (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome, he's a good looking boy. Where did you get him from?


----------



## mandie (Mar 31, 2008)

I got him from a breeder in Sale VIC, the lady has been breeding them since 1985. They are both registered and he has won a few ribbons.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 31, 2008)

He's beautiful  Good luck with the pups! Any pics of your powderpuff girl?


----------



## mandie (Mar 31, 2008)

Heres a pic of my girl, the pic was taken before she grew her adult coat.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool. So you'll get a mixture of hairless and powderpuff pups?


----------



## mandie (Mar 31, 2008)

fingers crossed !!


----------



## Miss B (Mar 31, 2008)

Aww make sure you post some puppy pics when they arrive!!


----------



## mandie (Mar 31, 2008)

I most certainly will,
Cheers


----------



## falcon69 (Mar 31, 2008)

got to love the rotti


----------



## Ducky (Mar 31, 2008)

APB's


----------

